# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Khi người ta nói "Love you, Love your dress"

## nguyetnt

Hè sang là lúc các cô gái thỏa thích diện những chiếc váy đáng yêu và điệu đà. Hè năm nay, phong cách vintage đang lên ngôi.

Đặc điểm nổi bật của các mẫu váy vintage năm nay là kín đáo và nhã nhặn với những chi tiết in hoa nhỏ. Những chi tiết cổ điển lãng mạn làm tăng vẻ nữ tính và dịu dàng đồng thời cũng tôn nét kiêu kỳ của các cô gái. Bạn cũng có thể bắt gặp nhiều mẫu váy liền với dáng chữ A được làm điệu với vài chiếc nơ hoặc hàng cúc áo hoặc chân váy xếp xếp. 

Tuy nhiên, vintage không bó hẹp vào các gam màu trầm và các họa tiết in hoa. Các sắc màu pastel nhẹ nhàng cũng là xu hướng rất “hot” năm nay. Các cô gái trông thật nữ tính và đáng yêu trong những sắc màu lãng mạn này. Đặc biệt, các gam màu này sẽ tôn da và khiến các cô gái trông tươi trẻ và hồng hào hơn. 

Trong khi đó, lựa chọn của các cô nàng cá tính sẽ là những chiếc váy màu sắc sặc sỡ và tươi trẻ. Bạn sẽ nổi bật trên phố với một chiếc váy xòe màu mustard hay màu xanh lá, xanh dương hoặc vàng. Các sắc màu xanh mát sẽ vừa hợp với không khí nóng bức mà lại vẫn sống động. Sắc vàng lại làm bạn tươi như nắng trong một ngày đẹp trời. Chân váy luôn cho phép bạn thỏa sức sáng tạo trong cách kết hợp đồ và biến bạn thành cô nàng đa phong cách. Hãy thử thay đổi các kết hợp đồ thông thường, bạn có thể nhấn nút F5 - refresh cho mình khi hè đang tới gần đấy! 

Váy là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho mọi cô gái để tôn vẻ đẹp nữ tính của các bạn gái. Hãy tự tin ra phố với những mấu váy đáng yêu này nhé!
















Các trang phục trên hiện có tại shop The Doll House – 26 Lý Thái Tổ. Từ ngày 23/04 đến ngày 05/05, The Doll House sẽ dành tặng miễn phí nhiều phụ kiện xinh xắn khi các bạn mua sắm tại cửa hàng đó! Nhanh chân các bạn nhé!

Trang phục: The Doll House - 26 Lý Thái Tổ - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Website: The Doll House

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến The Doll House_

----------


## thientai206

nhìn cũng bt mà nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Cũng đáng iu  :Smile:

----------

